# Time To Trade Up?



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

I made the mistake of stopping by my local Outback dealer today and saw a new Sidney 30RLS. WOW! The upgrade bug bit hard. To make matters worse, the salesman said he had an 05 Sidney 30RLS that was used only one summer and traded in on the same floor plan in a fifth wheel. I looked at the used unit and it was immaculate. Their asking price was about $7k below the sticker on the '06 model. 
This unit would be a good 2K lbs heavier than my 05 23RS so would give the F150 much more of a workout. The dealer will be giving me a call with his best offer on a trade so stay tuned. Until then, I would entertain comments from 30RLS owners about their experiences with that model.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Take the 7K you saved on the TT and trade in your F-150 and upgrade!!

2004 Ford F-150 Trailer Guide

Looks like you're in over your head! I bet the salesman told you, "Ahh, you'll be fine!"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

glennsteers said:


> Take the 7K you saved on the TT and trade in your F-150 and upgrade!!
> 
> 2004 Ford F-150 Trailer Guide
> 
> ...


Have to agree with glennsteers...you don't have enough truck to safely tow that trailer. The dry weight is 7,430 plus you add in 400lbs for the 50 gallons of water and another 750lbs for normal camping stuff (that's probably a low number) and you're looking at ~8500lbs.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Run away...

Run away now......

or get a 3/4 ton truck at minimum. Way too much trailer for an F150.

Unless you are going to have it towed and set as a permanent...

Steve


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

merlotman said:


> I made the mistake of stopping by my local Outback dealer today and saw a new Sidney 30RLS.Â WOW!Â The upgrade bug bit hard.Â [snapback]74301[/snapback]​


Myself and Crawfish stopped by Emerald Coast RV in Dothan a couple weeks ago and looked at one. It is one fine TT for sure.







I will have to be satsified with my 26RKS (which I am) for a long time to come yet.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats way don't see my dealer that often did that once already








I'd also take the saving and get a bigger truck.

Don


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

What you suffer from is newtrailertitus very common in winter and spring. After curing it with a fresh smelling new trailer you WILL come down with a VERY bad case of underpoweredtrucktitus which is very expensive to cure.

All I can say is been there done that and with all the new models this year I'm starting to look again









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

merlotman said:


> I made the mistake of stopping by my local Outback dealer today and saw a new Sidney 30RLS. WOW! The upgrade bug bit hard. To make matters worse, the salesman said he had an 05 Sidney 30RLS that was used only one summer and traded in on the same floor plan in a fifth wheel. I looked at the used unit and it was immaculate. Their asking price was about $7k below the sticker on the '06 model.
> This unit would be a good 2K lbs heavier than my 05 23RS so would give the F150 much more of a workout. The dealer will be giving me a call with his best offer on a trade so stay tuned. Until then, I would entertain comments from 30RLS owners about their experiences with that model.
> [snapback]74301[/snapback]​


merlotman - your TT is only a year old!!! Now, I do understand that this is a disease you guys suffer from - biggertraileritis followed by monstertruckitis - and I understand you can't help yourselves. I can sympathize ... to a point. As for Wolfwood - we're so thrilled to look outside and see the Outback we DO have. Sure there are others - bigger - more options - there are always more toys .... and someone else probably even has one but ... well, we're pretty happy to have Puff ... and still be able to pay our bills!!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> merlotman said:
> 
> 
> > I made the mistake of stopping by my local Outback dealer today and saw a new Sidney 30RLS.Â WOW!Â The upgrade bug bit hard. To make matters worse, the salesman said he had an 05 Sidney 30RLS that was used only one summer and traded in on the same floor plan in a fifth wheel.Â I looked at the used unit and it was immaculate.Â Their asking price was about $7k below the sticker on the '06 model.
> ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wanttogocampingitis

coldbeerwhilecampingitis

kidsaregoingcrazyinthehouseitis

whenwilliteverstoprainingitis

I got em all


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> merlotman - your TT is only a year old!!! Now, I do understand that this is a disease you guys suffer from - biggertraileritis followed by monstertruckitis - and I understand you can't help yourselves. I can sympathize ... to a point. As for Wolfwood - we're so thrilled to look outside and see the Outback we DO have. Sure there are others - bigger - more options - there are always more toys .... and someone else probably even has one but ... well, we're pretty happy to have Puff ... and still be able to pay our bills!!!


Thanks so much, I thought I was the only one!!!!







I was just saying to my DW a little while ago, I'm so thankful and happy with all that we have.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

oh yea...pay the bills!









I think my wife has newtraileritis. Maybe we can catch an RV show in Hawaii.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

As someone who has gone through three new RVs in four years, run the other way! We started with a C, went to an A, and now are happily Outbacking. We are going to stay Outbacking for many, many years to come. Luckily, we negotiated decent tradeins as my dh kept each RV in immaculate condition and they were both popular models/floorplans. Noone would believe we have three young children by the looks of the RVs (no thanks to them and me - my dh is a Marine and applied all the constant elbow grease). However, we still lost a little $$ here and there. Wish we would have started with the Outback - I could be doing a little redecorating with the money we would have saved from all of that emotional purchasing. shy I'm humbling myself here to hopefully prevent you from pocket book depleting springfeverrvmadnessitis.








Stay strong.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I would have to concur that the f150 is not going to pull the 30'er to your satisfaction. My 29BHS is 2000Lbs lighter and my 05 Crew cab Chevy with a 143.5" WB and 5.3L knows when my fresh water tank is full (400Lbs).

I would carefully lookup all the specifications for your vehicle and measure up the trailer looking at the cabinet door for the listed weight instead of the web site weight. Then look at what you camp with now and total everything up and see if you are anywhere near your vehicles capacity.

Better safe than sorry, because once you sign you are committed.


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

When we bought our 30RLS, I had a GMC Z-71, with the 5.3. You can tow the 30 footer with it but it is not any fun. The truck is always under a strain,and if you have a regular cab, I wouldn't even tow it at all. Mine made one trip from the dealer home then we got the 2500HD.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Man! The feva' is running hard this year!








Luckily, I got my booster shot early, and have had no desire to upgrade.
There was, however, this one .....

AAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks to all who commented. I just got back from Vegas from a work thing,







and the trade fever has worn off alittle. I will be trading trucks next spring for sure and will be going to a '07 F250(probably) or a Chevy 2500(less likely but I'll look anyway. Unless something drastic happens the 23rs will be around another season.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Wow Doug, you're right, the fever is running rampant thru here!!!

Mike


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> oh yea...pay the bills!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not likely! In the entire state of Hawaii, there are, I think, 18 camping sites with hookups and not many more than that, period, other than a few tent sites here and there. And, the two campgrounds I found with rv sites were both for military...

Slug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Wow Doug, you're right, the fever is running rampant thru here!!!
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]75609[/snapback]​


Is it time for Vern to spray again?









Thor


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm considering buying our first TT for our family (4 young children my wife and I). I have a F150 5.4L 4X4 Supercrew 3.55.

The trailer we all like best is the 28RSDS and I would like your opinions on whether this TV will be adequate (not perfect, but adequate and safe).

In addition, is the Hensley hitch both a weight distribution and a sway prevention hitch. Again, I'm a complete novice here.

Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

We have a â€œ05â€ 30RLS and love it. I had a Dodge 1500 that I towed it home from the dealer with and one camping trip. I would not recommend towing the 30RLS with a vehicle of that size from my personal experience. Even though I was within all the tolerances and even had upgraded the suspension I did not feel like I had adequate control when towing. Also I felt the drive train would not of taken the strain for an extended period. We bought a F350 crew cab and now we have both a camper and TV we love and feel safer with both of them. Just my opinion though. Good luck in whatever you choose.

Steve


----------

